# 4 nebulisers for sale - used to treat RI



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 4 nebulisers for sale , apparently they are useful in the treatment of *RI* in reptiles . I'll be honest in that I have no idea how or when they would be used but there you go.

All four are portable and very efficient , two are mains powered , two battery powered.

Both models are market leaders/ best sellers .

Offers invited - will consider *swaps* - I'm looking for a young BRB or a young albino boa/python.

Just PM me for more information .


Medix AC2000 nebuliser. ( 2 )

http://www.evergreen-nebulizers.co.uk/images/medix/ac2000_s.jpg x2


Omron MicroAir U22 ( 2 )

http://www.evergreen-nebulizers.co.uk/images/omron/microairu22_s.jpg x2


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Might get more interest in the classifieds? Good luck anyway.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Phil3822 said:


> Might get more interest in the classifieds? Good luck anyway.


Yikes , I thought I was in the classifieds !!

Thanks !


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Worth a bump, I guess.


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

how much do you want for them??:whistling2:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent PM !


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bump.....


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

El Bumpo


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Accept cash or baby snakes or vivs !

45 x 45 x 45. Cm

60 x 30 x 30. Cm


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

how much posted please?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

All sold , sorry !


----------

